#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] Brother Bear

## Sonic Adolph

今天看了Brother Bear。
票價40。
故事簡介︰某山的極光，是由無數的精靈組成，這些精靈能夠做所有的東西，如把冬天變成夏天，小變大等等……而所有生物死後也會成為一份子……
在某族中，每一個人到了十八歲都會接受精靈圖騰，並依照圖騰生活(如鷹是領袖，劍齒虎是勇敢)故事的主角(堅尼)接受了代表愛的熊。但他卻不太接受……
而之前，主角因沒有把魚收好而被熊拿走，而被哥哥責罵，而堅尼氣憤之下決心要把熊殺掉……
經過幾天(分鐘)的追逐後，他終於追到那熊了，但卻被熊趕至絕路，而大哥卻因救他而死去，這令到堅尼決心要殺熊。一番追逐，來到山頂，幾番對峙後，堅尼終於把熊殺死，就在這時，天上的極光閃出，而他哥哥的精靈把他變成一隻熊。
但，二哥到來，卻只見到一隻熊和一些衣服……這又令他要殺那隻熊了……
醒後，堅尼知道要贖罪就要到有極光山頂，才剛起程，他就遇到了一隻和母親失散的小熊(哥達)。
一段遊程後，終於把小熊送回族群，而堅尼也上到有極光的山頂。而這時他的二哥卻突然出視要把他殺死，同樣的情況發生，突然極光閃出……
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
有點亂……@@
不過絕對是Ranger,Druid和眾獸必看的！
Brother Bear Offical Website:
http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/...ear/index.html
Sample Sound Track:
http://disney.go.com/disneyrecords/S...ear/index.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
看來VCD是買定的了

----------


## Sonic Adolph

在片中的中後段，哥達向所有熊說出了一個他媽媽如何保護他而和獵人打鬥的故事，一會兒後，堅尼向哥達說了一個關於獵人把一隻熊殺死的故事……
-------------------------------------------------------
"熊看人是殺人，人看熊是殺人"的觀點……

----------


## 沾版上的魚

我也有看.牠締結局倒是讓我滿驚訝的.正考慮買他的DVD&CD.
上次看到探索頻道說熊生存的利器是能增胖及運用頭腦.
這些優點跟一些成功地商人滿像的

----------


## MINE

唔....這片子我邊看邊哭啊.....
可惜太迪士尼了~"~
沒事來個唱歌旅行來混時間有點....
如果用其他方式來帶過會不會比較好?

也可惜了那兩隻糜鹿....有點可有可無
就算沒有他們，憑哥達的聰明還是能得到解答的

不過還是滿值得上電影院看的^^

----------


## Sonic Adolph

小弟一定會再去看的！
-------------------
Look Through My Eyes
From Brother Bear
There are things in life you'll learn and
In time you'll see
Cause out there somewhere
It's all waiting
If you keep believing
So don't run, don't hide
It will be all right
You'll see, trust me
I'll be there watching over you

Just take a look through my eyes
There's a better place
somewhere out there
Just take a look through my eyes
Everything changes
You'll be amazed what you'll find
If you look through my eyes

There will be times on this journey
All you'll see is darkness
Out there somewhere daylight finds you
If you keep believing

So don't run, don't hide
It will be all right
You'll see, trust me
I'll be there watching over you

Just take a look through my eyes
There's a better place
somewhere out there
Just take a look through my eyes
Everything changes
You'll be amazed what you'll find
If you look through my eyes

All the things that you can change
There's a meaning in everything
And you will find all you need
There's so much to understand

Just take a look through my eyes
There's a better place
somewhere out there
Just take a look through my eyes
Everything changes
You'll be amazed what you'll find
If you look through my eyes

Take a look through my eyes

----------


## Graywolf

我還沒看CD就先買了^^"
(好聽的說~)

所以當然要去看.故事內容也不錯的說
(不過我有看過的同學說普普...但還是不影響我想看的慾望啦~)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

救命阿 ~~~~~！我要脫水死了！！！！！（瘋狂擦眼淚）
-------------
實在太喜歡了。。。。。救命阿~！我要哭死了~！

----------


## 小犬

我好想看...
可是都沒時間= ='
不過聽說非常好看...
下次買CD看好嚕

----------


## 潞的Q

還算不錯的電影
主角跟哥達說出真相那一段讓我蠻感動的說^^||

----------


## 豹冰

大家買的有送這些嗎@@~?
小豹我居然是馴鹿說= =a
不過~原版的真是比中文配音優太多啦> <~~
聽原版的還是比較有感覺~~
無論Look Though My Eyes>>比較有感情..
Great Spirits>>聲音感覺起來比較像老祭司=.=+
On My Way>>比較能帶動我的心跳~~
........
遭...中文配音被我嫌到一無是處了= ="
但是...原版真的比較讚嘛= =

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

我是 馴鹿族 = =a
上面寫的性格 相適度 99.99%
可以說是 完全符合 = =|| 
PS.不過小鷹還是想要 獵鷹族 不過我不適合當個領導者,我還是喜歡當的輔助者就好。

----------


## MINE

看起來基本上跟十二星座是一樣的....
水獺--水瓶
天狼--雙魚
獵鷹--白羊
海狸--金牛
馴鹿--雙子
啄木鳥--巨蟹
鮭魚--獅子
棕熊--處女
渡鴨--天秤
蛇王--天蠍
貓頭鷹--人馬
地鵝--摩羯

----------


## hosun

這星期六終於看了, 有點想哭..由其在哥達互相說故事時。

故事中的人與獸的對立感覺,在冰水世紀也出現過。

----------

